# Met new neighbors



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 9, 2013)

So with the snow yesterday, after plowing our driveway and the neighbor's, I decided to check on some new neighbor's. I used to plow snow for the other folks who lived there. Found they did not have the driveway cleaned so I just did it.

So they come out and we chat for a while. Nice folks! During our talk I asked if they planned on burning any wood in their fireplace because I had noticed the wood pile had not shrunk since they moved in. No, they do not plan and if I burn wood it would be fine with them if I'd move it out of there. Okay, I think I will. Funny part is, I was also the one who stacked it there.  So the wood will come back home again.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 9, 2013)

Let me guess Sav, ash?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 9, 2013)

Gosh, I think it might be zap!


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 9, 2013)

We have some on the hill behind the house, when I was checking that area in the fall some of the ash looked in tough shape, just more work.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 9, 2013)

It never ends.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 9, 2013)

zap said:


> We have some on the hill behind the house, when I was checking that area in the fall some of the ash looked in tough shape, just more work.


 
Wish I had the luxury of "working" on trees on my own property versus having to scrounge from others. Worst case scenario, just let mother nature take care of them if the "work" becomes too unbearable.

Dennis, glad to see you are like my neighbors. The first week we moved in, almost 2 years ago, we got 5 inches and one of my neighbors came over and plowed what was left on our driveway (i.e., we had been shoveling for over an hour). When my wife saw what his tractor could do in 2 minutes, she gave me the green light for whatever size tractor I want.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks fabsroman. I also fondly recall a widow who used to live near us. One summer day many moons ago the temperature was 100 degrees. She wanted to mow grass. She also had some relatives very close to her and I told my wife if they did not help her, I would go mow her grass. Well, that continued until October 2012. She finally had to move in with her son because at age 86 it was getting difficult to get around. We miss her a lot. Naturally, I kept her lawn mowed all summer, her driveway plowed all winter and several odd jobs now and then. Sad that her other relatives did not take a more active role, so we kept track of her daily. Even took her mail to her during winter lest she might fall on the ice and snow. We still get phone calls from her and it is good to hear her. She now lives near Seattle.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 9, 2013)

That' great!! Heat you "three times" with that stack!

I recently received permission to cut dead and downed stuff from the 60 acres across the street. My neighbor is only there a few times a month and weekends during deer season. I ask how his wood for the fireplace was holding out. He mentioned that he was running low so I cut,split and stacked some ash and cherry for him. I would have given him some of my good stuff but it was too long so I just took some better than average dead smaller stuff. Should burn well in his open fireplace. I will season some shorter stuff to keep him in wood as I think this will be a good relationship to keep.

Oh - and my other neighbor plowed my drive today so I still have not mounted the plow on my Griz  - may someday I will use it.


----------



## wishlist (Feb 9, 2013)

....and where do you plan on putting this wood Dennis?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 9, 2013)

If we look around a bit, we might find a place.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 9, 2013)

I got the law called on me for helping my neighbors the first year I lived in my house. They bought the house next door 2-3 weeks after I moved in mine.
Was mowing my yard and I figured I'd help them out (10-12" tall grass!) and did the front part that meets my yard (like 5-6 passes with the tractor).
The law showed up a few hours later.

Later that summer an old man was out trying to mow the foot+ tall grass in an unusually hot day (85ish) and there was a younger guy sitting in a chair off their deck watching him. Come to find out the old man owned the property and the young guy was his son and was renting.  By young I mean around 30 or so.
Just that pissed me right the hell off. How the hell could a person be so fawking lazy to sit there and let their Dad be on the verge of a heart attack?!
Later on I found out the son was the one causing the issues. (lots of other stuff, I could write a book!)
Me and the old man had a chat one day after a ton of other issues and he ended up evicting the loser of a son.

Anyhow, long story short, I mow their lawn and keep the driveway clean as well. The old man kept trying to pay, was bringing over cans of gas all the time (way more than I was using)... finally we agreed that he could pay me 1/2 of whatever the cheapest contractor would charge.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 9, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> So with the snow yesterday, after plowing our driveway and the neighbor's, I decided to check on some new neighbor's. I used to plow snow for the other folks who lived there. Found they did not have the driveway cleaned so I just did it.
> 
> So they come out and we chat for a while. Nice folks! During our talk I asked if they planned on burning any wood in their fireplace because I had noticed the wood pile had not shrunk since they moved in. No, they do not plan and if I burn wood it would be fine with them if I'd move it out of there. Okay, I think I will. Funny part is, I was also the one who stacked it there.  So the wood will come back home again.


 
Why doesn't that surprize me Sav ?


----------



## tbuff (Feb 9, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Thanks fabsroman. I also fondly recall a widow who used to live near us. One summer day many moons ago the temperature was 100 degrees. She wanted to mow grass. She also had some relatives very close to her and I told my wife if they did not help her, I would go mow her grass. Well, that continued until October 2012. She finally had to move in with her son because at age 86 it was getting difficult to get around. We miss her a lot. Naturally, I kept her lawn mowed all summer, her driveway plowed all winter and several odd jobs now and then. Sad that her other relatives did not take a more active role, so we kept track of her daily. Even took her mail to her during winter lest she might fall on the ice and snow. We still get phone calls from her and it is good to hear her. She now lives near Seattle.


 You're a good guy Dennis.. Her family were deadbeats..


----------



## osagebow (Feb 9, 2013)

Good vibes there sav -  It's good to see you're getting further ahead on wood. 

and karma!


----------



## firecracker_77 (Feb 9, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> So with the snow yesterday, after plowing our driveway and the neighbor's, I decided to check on some new neighbor's. I used to plow snow for the other folks who lived there. Found they did not have the driveway cleaned so I just did it.
> 
> So they come out and we chat for a while. Nice folks! During our talk I asked if they planned on burning any wood in their fireplace because I had noticed the wood pile had not shrunk since they moved in. No, they do not plan and if I burn wood it would be fine with them if I'd move it out of there. Okay, I think I will. Funny part is, I was also the one who stacked it there.  So the wood will come back home again.


 
I have a feeling you'd make a great neighbor.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 9, 2013)

Already CSS fire wood.
Nice score  LOL

PS :First time you had to plow this year?
How much snow you get ?

Here, Snow/ice melted off the driveway today, bare. Was 42°.
Weird winter


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds like you "paid it forward"...to yourself!    Nice work on both the drive and wood.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 10, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I got the law called on me for helping my neighbors the first year I lived in my house.  They bought the house next door 2-3 weeks after I moved in mine.
> Was mowing my yard and I figured I'd help them out (10-12" tall grass!) and did the front part that meets my yard (like 5-6 passes with the tractor).
> The law showed up a few hours later.
> 
> ...


Amazing how ungrateful some people can be, good to see people do what you and Dennis are doing.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 10, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Thanks fabsroman. I also fondly recall a widow who used to live near us. One summer day many moons ago the temperature was 100 degrees. She wanted to mow grass. She also had some relatives very close to her and I told my wife if they did not help her, I would go mow her grass. Well, that continued until October 2012. She finally had to move in with her son because at age 86 it was getting difficult to get around. We miss her a lot. Naturally, I kept her lawn mowed all summer, her driveway plowed all winter and several odd jobs now and then. Sad that her other relatives did not take a more active role, so we kept track of her daily. Even took her mail to her during winter lest she might fall on the ice and snow. We still get phone calls from her and it is good to hear her. She now lives near Seattle.


 
There is a beautiful place in Heaven for you...


----------



## firecracker_77 (Feb 10, 2013)

mikey517 said:


> There is a beautiful place in Heaven for you...


 
Like I said.  You are more like neighbors probably were at one time...a nice guy


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice find dennis. Hopefully the guy that cut and split it got to enj, oh. Nevermind.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 10, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Already CSS fire wood.
> Nice score  LOL
> 
> PS :First time you had to plow this year?
> ...


 
Dave, before this 1 1/2" was the  most we'd had this year. We got 5" from this one. Here I was hoping we'd finally see a year when no snow plowing needed to be done. Rain coming at us right now. Should make a nice mess of things.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 10, 2013)

It is funny that I delivered some wood to a fellow who needed some a while back. Nobody home. No problem. He called and one comment he made was that folks just don't do this sort of thing any more. My comment was that perhaps it is time they bring their standards up to ours rather than us dropping our standards to their ways.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Feb 10, 2013)

Good neighbors... good! Bad neighbors...bad!


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 10, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> It is funny that I delivered some wood to a fellow who needed some a while back. Nobody home. No problem. He called and one comment he made was that folks just don't do this sort of thing any more. My comment was that perhaps it is time they bring their standards up to ours rather than us dropping our standards to their ways.




One person can change a neighborhood,town,city,etc....its been done before.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 11, 2013)

tbuff said:


> You're a good guy Dennis.. Her family were deadbeats..


 Calling family deadbeats is a little harsh. She is now living with the family is she not. I have a 100 year old father that wouldn't move out of his house in Queens. If we made it easy for him, he would still be there and my life would be a train wreck traveling back and forth an hour and 1/2 each way without traffic (like that ever happens). Sometimes things have to get difficult for some people for them to realize they need to move. My father would have stayed there as long as someone would have taken care of him there. There was, no one to take care of him there! Mine now lives with my brother in So. California. He only left because he had to, after a time in the hospital. Luckily we could get him on a plane. .


----------



## Jags (Feb 11, 2013)

My nearest neighbor is a long time neighbor. His family and my family have been neighbors for 115 years. Several generations. We still help when help is needed or sometimes even if it isn't. He is the great grandson of the original owner, as am I.

Dennis - knowing your character, none of this surprises me.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 11, 2013)

Right on, Jags!  Most of my neighbors are family, the ones who aren't related are considered family ('cept for a few deadbeats).  As Jags said, Dennis is the giving type of guy that ANY of us would love to have as a neighbor.  I'm sure your new neighbors already realize what a great person you are Dennis, and I'm sure you'll have a long lasting good relationship with them......


----------



## tbuff (Feb 11, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Calling family deadbeats is a little harsh. She is now living with the family is she not. I have a 100 year old father that wouldn't move out of his house in Queens. If we made it easy for him, he would still be there and my life would be a train wreck traveling back and forth an hour and 1/2 each way without traffic (like that ever happens). Sometimes things have to get difficult for some people for them to realize they need to move. My father would have stayed there as long as someone would have taken care of him there. There was, no one to take care of him there! Mine now lives with my brother in So. California. He only left because he had to, after a time in the hospital. Luckily we could get him on a plane. .


Re-read what I initially replied to where it states "relatives lived very close"

I drove 45 minutes every weekend to help my grandparents with odds and ends for about 5 years until my Uncle moved in with them and was able to help. I also chose to stay in NJ close to family to make sure I am able to assist with anything they need help with. Obviously, if you live across the country you cannot conceivably help all of the time. But if someone lives very close to an aged family member and cannot help with at least the more strenuousness chores, they're deadbeats. Just my opinion.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 11, 2013)

tbuff said:


> Re-read what I initially replied to where it states "relatives lived very close"
> 
> I drove 45 minutes every weekend to help my grandparents with odds and ends for about 5 years until my Uncle moved in with them and was able to help. I also chose to stay in NJ close to family to make sure I am able to assist with anything they need help with. Obviously, if you live across the country you cannot conceivably help all of the time. But if someone lives very close to an aged family member and cannot help with at least the more strenuousness chores, they're deadbeats. Just my opinion.


 Who wouldn't agree with this?


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 11, 2013)

I know some like this. Come from a large family. Parents are elderly and need help with things. One, or sometimes two, of all the siblings do all the helping while several others do none and live right in the area. Too bad. Their parents helped them for many, many years, and they can't seem to get off their _ _ _ to return the kindness. Always have time to do what *they* want to do though.


----------



## lukem (Feb 11, 2013)

We only get about 1 snowfall a year that is really worth plowing the driveway (4+").  I plow out the whole neighborhood whether they ask me to or not...driveways and the road.  We live on a dead end road with a large curvy hill...since there are only about 10 house and it doesn't support thru traffic it is usually 24 - 48 hours before the plow makes it through.


----------



## JP11 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've got a neighbor that I would help out.  The last straw for me was that he NEVER said thanks.

All it would have taken was a 1 minute phone call, or heck, a post it note in the mailbox.

But when you ASK me to brush hog the field.. and i spend an hour of my time, tractor wear and tear, and diesel.  Not so much as a thanks.

I used to cross the road to blow snow, scrape the drive, whatever needed done.  After no acknowledgement... I gave up. 

he's still better than the last guy at our old house.  Called the cops when my wife mowed 3' onto his side of the property... just to square it off.

Some folks!

JP


----------



## ScotO (Feb 11, 2013)

lukem said:


> We only get about 1 snowfall a year that is really worth plowing the driveway (4+"). I plow out the whole neighborhood whether they ask me to or not...driveways and the road. We live on a dead end road with a large curvy hill...since there are only about 10 house and it doesn't support thru traffic it is usually 24 - 48 hours before the plow makes it through.


I'm in a very similar situation.  Our road is a township road, only around 10 houses on it and it's a dead end.  Never gets touched during a snowstorm (usually 2 days AFTER a storm til they even remember we exist out here).  So I plow the street and all of the neighbors out, if they haven't gotten around to doing their own driveways by the time I get to them.  Most of them really appreciate it, but the deadbeats it's a different story......


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 11, 2013)

Not scientific but my experience is that the closer your neighbors are to you physically - the less likely you are to getting to know them or actually become friends/neighbors.  When I lived in a neighborhood I knew almost no one even though I made attempts to do just that.  Out here in the sticks on a dead end private drive(private as in the county does not take care of it - not posh!!)  It seams everyone gets along and helps out even though our houses are not all that close together. Well, almost everyone - There are a couple bad apples in the basket


----------



## Jags (Feb 11, 2013)

Ya know Bob, you might be on to something there.  My nearest neighbor is about 1/2 mile away.  I kinda like that.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 11, 2013)

Funny thing happened during this snow we had. We too live on a dead end road and only 2 of us on the road. It is a N/S road and the road that comes from the E ends at the N/S road, so that is considered the main road. But this time I was amazed that when I got out to plow our driveway, our road was plowed! We usually wait a few days for that to happen. But then I found that the E/W road had not been plowed. Not sure what happened there. But now we had some rain last night and it is a solid sheet of ice. Anyone care to go ice skating?


----------



## Got Wood (Feb 11, 2013)

There are all types out there.... Saturday I was out snow blowing and shoveling us out from Nemo. While we didnt get hit too bad, 12" was plenty and made for some clean up work. After I finished up I went across the street to help out the neighbors who were struggling to shovel their drive way. I finished it off and all I got out of it was a look that said "why did it take you so long to come and help". On to the next drive way where the fellow there had started and gone back in side. I cleared up his drive way and he came out and was so happy and thanked me many times. Paying forward is a good thing regardless of the reaction.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 11, 2013)

Yup, you can get all types. Some you remember better than others.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 11, 2013)

Got Wood - do the right thing for you - not them or the reaction received.  It is more valuable that way.  Karma, that is


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 11, 2013)

Jags said:


> Ya know Bob, you might be on to something there. My nearest neighbor is about 1/2 mile away. I kinda like that.


 
Jags and Bob,

We may have to come up with a new saying about that. I live in the country as well. You know the old saying. Good fences make good neighbors. Right? Well maybe it is space that is really needed. Maybe great spaces make great neighbors. Or great 40 acre properties make great neighbors. I don't know.  Wouldn't that be cool if everyone in your "neighborhood" owned at least fourty acres and everyone's house was right in the middle of their property along the road.

That just made me think of a writer I heard about on NPR once. Apparently he like to be alone with his work. This was where he got the most accomplished. He said something like. "I don't need the solitude of a hermit. I need the solitude of a dead man."  

They were also talking about how many people do not reach anywhere near their potential because they have so many committments to other things. Significant others, children, jobs, homes to care for, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 11, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Jags and Bob,
> 
> We may have to come up with a new saying about that. I live in the country as well. You know the old saying. Good fences make good neighbors. Right? Well maybe it is space that is really needed. Maybe great spaces make great neighbors. Or great 40 acre properties make great neighbors. I don't know.  Wouldn't that be cool if everyone in your "neighborhood" owned at least fourty acres and everyone's house was right in the middle of their property along the road.
> 
> ...


 Guess the Hatfields and Mccoys didn't have enough space?


----------



## oppirs (Feb 12, 2013)

Space is fine, Know your neighbors






In a small community


----------



## loon (Feb 12, 2013)

Plowed half dozen laneways around here Fri/Sat after the big snow and was over on the farm cleaning the broken glass from the tractors front windshield that the dreaded limb took out  Got back to the house and there was 24 cans of my favorite beer sitting on my woodpile? asked Mrs loon if she saw anyone outside? Nope? still dont know who it was but thought that was pretty cool 

We have 3 dogs in the house and not one of them barked  



Backwoods Savage said:


> Funny thing happened during this snow we had. We too live on a dead end road and only 2 of us on the road. It is a N/S road and the road that comes from the E ends at the N/S road, so that is considered the main road. But this time I was amazed that when I got out to plow our driveway, our road was plowed! We usually wait a few days for that to happen. But then I found that the E/W road had not been plowed. Not sure what happened there. But now we had some rain last night and it is a solid sheet of ice. Anyone care to go ice skating?


 
The Roads Dept is a mile up Sav
 But they hang a left when leaving the yard and we are always the last to get plowed?  

loon


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 12, 2013)

I like my neighbors . . . a lot. Did a quick few swipes with my plow on one neighbor's driveway as the snow from the plow truck passing by was a bit heavier than the drifts near her garage doors. Took me maybe 5-10 minutes and she was appreciative. . . .

In my own case, the neighbors all look after each other . . . in fact I'm asking one neighbor if he would mind pushing some snow back if we get a storm while we're gone . . . quite sure it will not be an issue as I loaned him my woodsplitter this past fall.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 12, 2013)

loon said:


> Plowed half dozen laneways around here Fri/Sat after the big snow and was over on the farm cleaning the broken glass from the tractors front windshield that the dreaded limb took out  Got back to the house and there was 24 cans of my favorite beer sitting on my woodpile? asked Mrs loon if she saw anyone outside? Nope? still dont know who it was but thought that was pretty cool
> 
> We have 3 dogs in the house and not one of them barked
> 
> ...


 Hopefully they didn't take a face cord of your wood for the beer!


----------



## loon (Feb 12, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Hopefully they didn't take a face cord of your wood for the beer!


 
It is that time of year that people are starting to get low in their stacks  

Found out from my buddy across the road tonight that it was the fella that was stuck in his house with the kids 

Also found out today that my insurance company is no help with the tractors windshields  Figures!

loon


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 13, 2013)

BobUrban said:


> Not scientific but my experience is that the closer your neighbors are to you physically - the less likely you are to getting to know them or actually become friends/neighbors. When I lived in a neighborhood I knew almost no one even though I made attempts to do just that. Out here in the sticks on a dead end private drive(private as in the county does not take care of it - not posh!!) It seams everyone gets along and helps out even though our houses are not all that close together. Well, almost everyone - There are a couple bad apples in the basket


 
This is so true. My wife and I lived in a townhouse complex for 7 years and got to know all of one family somewhat well and another neighbor a little bit. We talked to a couple other neighbors once in a while in passing. We have lived in our new to us house for 2 years now and I spent 5 minutes at the mailbox on Monday talking to a husband/wife that lives right next door to us who gave us a bunch of vegetables this summer and treated our kids like a prince and princess for Halloween. Other neighbors see me in the yard and stop to talk. I would say we are on a first name basis already with 7 sets of neighbors. Every time I think about it, it just makes me feel so much better that we moved to this area of the state. With that said, thinking about moving to Richmond, Virginia because of the politics in this state, but if we stay in this state, we will be staying right here.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 13, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Jags and Bob,
> 
> We may have to come up with a new saying about that. I live in the country as well. You know the old saying. Good fences make good neighbors. Right? Well maybe it is space that is really needed. Maybe great spaces make great neighbors. Or great 40 acre properties make great neighbors. I don't know.  Wouldn't that be cool if everyone in your "neighborhood" owned at least fourty acres and everyone's house was right in the middle of their property along the road.
> 
> ...


 
Depends on how you define "potential". Is it max potential as a husband, as a father, as an attorney, as a CPA, as a wood burner, as a cyclist, as a hunter, as a fisherman, as a shooter, as a friend.... or as a person.

My mom has a saying on her fridge and it goes something like this "When I am dead, nobody will remember how much money I made or had, but my influence on a child will be remembered for quite a while." I will have to take a pic of it the next time I am over there. Wish I had read this thread before I went over there tonight to drop her off.

Potential can be measured in so many different ways.

Potential happiness. Amazing how many people are so far away from potential happiness. Read a sign on a church once. "Stress less by wanting less." I truly believe in that.

Here is another good one. "It isn't about the amount of money spent on a child, but the amount of time spent with a child." One of my brothers has bought my kids really, really nice presents year after year, but they all light up when my wife's sister visits because she visits often and she spends a ton of time with them. She lives 5 hours away and visits more often than my brothers and sisters. Three of my siblings live less than 30 minutes away, with one at 15 minutes, and the 4th siblings lives about 45 minutes away. I get frustrated with this sometimes.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 14, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Depends on how you define "potential". Is it max potential as a husband, as a father, as an attorney, as a CPA, as a wood burner, as a cyclist, as a hunter, as a fisherman, as a shooter, as a friend.... or as a person.
> My mom has a saying on her fridge and it goes something like this "When I am dead, nobody will remember how much money I made or had, but my influence on a child will be remembered for quite a while." I will have to take a pic of it the next time I am over there. Wish I had read this thread before I went over there tonight to drop her off..


 
I hear ya on this fabsroman. Most of the time if you look at someone who is the best at what they do at any of the things you mention, they have usually had to neglect or sacrifice some of the other things in order to become the best at what they do with that one thing. Weather it be your job, your hobby, friend, person, etc. It can be tough to become really good at one thing if you have so many committments to other people and things. I choose to be home for my family as much as possible. That is what I like to do. About seven months of the year I spend some time running 5 or 6 days a week to stay in shape. I get out and cut wood in the winter when the ground is frozen. I wish I had more time to do some other things I enjoy, but oh well. As long as the wife and kids have a good life, that is what I care about. Just helping my wife with the kids, taking care of my house and vehicles, c/s/s wood, and trying to get a work out in 5 times a week is enough to tire my ass out.    You know how it can get frustrating sometimes with so much going on? When you feel like you are being pulled in five directions at one time? That is when I sometimes think about which would be better. The solitude of a hermit or a dead man.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 14, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> I hear ya on this fabsroman. Most of the time if you look at someone who is the best at what they do at any of the things you mention, they have usually had to neglect or sacrifice some of the other things in order to become the best at what they do with that one thing. Weather it be your job, your hobby, friend, person, etc. It can be tough to become really good at one thing if you have so many committments to other people and things. I choose to be home for my family as much as possible. That is what I like to do. About seven months of the year I spend some time running 5 or 6 days a week to stay in shape. I get out and cut wood in the winter when the ground is frozen. I wish I had more time to do some other things I enjoy, but oh well. As long as the wife and kids have a good life, that is what I care about. Just helping my wife with the kids, taking care of my house and vehicles, c/s/s wood, and trying to get a work out in 5 times a week is enough to tire my ass out.   *You know how it can get frustrating sometimes with so much going on?* When you feel like you are being pulled in five directions at one time? That is when I sometimes think about which would be better. The solitude of a hermit or a dead man.


 
Trust me, I understand that completely. Before the kids were born, I was riding 200 miles a week, if not more. I was hunting, fishing, and shooting a lot too. I would kill around 100 geese a year hunting and I would rarely miss, even at 60 yards. Went goose hunting this year 7 times, got some to come in a couple times, killed all of 3, and the last day I went I missed 3 times at a 25 yard shot that had me wondering if the gun was broken. No doubt it was all me though.

At the end of the day, it is all about priorities. Life is a lot different nowadays than 100 years ago. There is always something more to do. Another website to read, another thingamabob to buy, another place to visit, another friend to hang out with, another activity to participate in, etc. You just have to prioritize. For me right now, it is all about the family. Granted, it helps that my daughter wants a pink bow and a pink pellet gun. Thing is, she also wants to do ballet and lacrosse. Things chance a lot once you have kids. I did not believe my dad or father in-law when they told me that, but I thoroughly agree now.


----------

